
Exercise changes the way our bodies work at a molecular level - happy-go-lucky
https://theconversation.com/exercise-changes-the-way-our-bodies-work-at-a-molecular-level-73335
======
DrScump
Full text of the study referred to in the last section:

[http://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131(17)3...](http://www.cell.com/cell-
metabolism/fulltext/S1550-4131\(17\)30099-2)

